# Soldier needs Rental Property for 1 Week(moving): 26APR-2May



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I am Army moving from Ft Gordon, GA to Milton on the 26th but our new house wont be available till 1 May and my household goods will not be there. So I need a furnished place that will keep my family of 4 and 2 dogs until i can move in. The dogs are very well behaved/trained and will be kenneled most of the time. Looking to spend about $400 for the week. I don't want to have to be in a hotel but wont have a lot of travel money. Thanks


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

There's a place on the south side of Hwy 90 leaving P'cola going into Pace that rents sweets for like $179/week. I can't remember the name but if your interested I'll get the name for you. Cheaper than a hotel.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

That would be great if you could get me the name/number thanks.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Dogs can be a problem when renting something furnished. If you end up having to kennel Klondike is good and Margaret lives in the house next to the kennel. I've boarded there and have been happy.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks. Ill keep that in mind but the last kennel I had to use wouldn't kennel my dogs together because they are pits even though they are mother and daughter. My young one has never been the same since being separated from her mother for a week so kenneling is a last resort.


----------

